# Schedule 80 vs Schedule 40



## customelectric

I am feeding some 30 amp washer dryer plugs from a disconnect with about 24" to grade of exposed 3/4" PVC Conduit(Conduit is ran underground from the disco). I have always run Schedule 40 PVC on anything other than Service Entrance and am being told that Schedule 80 is required for this branch circuit Install. Anybody know the current code on this? 
Thank you


----------



## Wireman191

Is it spec'd that way?


----------



## customelectric

No Specs. Resi job on an existing apartment complex


----------



## HARRY304E

customelectric said:


> I am feeding some 30 amp washer dryer plugs from a disconnect with about 24" to grade of exposed 3/4" PVC Conduit(Conduit is ran underground from the disco). I have always run Schedule 40 PVC on anything other than Service Entrance and am being told that Schedule 80 is required for this branch circuit Install. Anybody know the current code on this?
> Thank you


Here it is..



> *II. Installation*
> *352.10 Uses Permitted.* The use of PVC conduit shall be
> permitted in accordance with 352.10(A) through (H).
> 
> Informational Note: Extreme cold may cause some nonmetallic
> conduits to become brittle and, therefore, more
> susceptible to damage from physical contact.
> 
> (A) Concealed. PVC conduit shall be permitted in walls,
> floors, and ceilings.
> 
> (B) Corrosive Influences. PVC conduit shall be permitted
> in locations subject to severe corrosive influences as covered
> in 300.6 and where subject to chemicals for which the
> materials are specifically approved.
> 
> (C) Cinders. PVC conduit shall be permitted in cinder fill.
> 350.30 ARTICLE 352— RIGID POLYVINYL CHLORIDE CONDUIT: TYPE PVC
> 70
> 
> (D) Wet Locations. PVC conduit shall be permitted in
> portions of dairies, laundries, canneries, or other wet locations,
> and in locations where walls are frequently washed,
> the entire conduit system, including boxes and fittings used
> therewith, shall be installed and equipped so as to prevent
> water from entering the conduit. All supports, bolts, straps,
> screws, and so forth, shall be of corrosion-resistant materials
> or be protected against corrosion by approved corrosionresistant
> materials.
> 
> (E) Dry and Damp Locations. PVC conduit shall be permitted
> for use in dry and damp locations not prohibited by
> 352.12.
> 
> (F) Exposed. PVC conduit shall be permitted for exposed
> work. PVC conduit used exposed in areas of physical damage
> shall be identified for the use.
> 
> Informational Note: PVC Conduit, Type Schedule 80, is
> identified for areas of physical damage.
> 
> (G) Underground Installations. For underground installations,
> PVC shall be permitted for direct burial and underground
> encased in concrete. See 300.5 and 300.50.
> 
> (H) Support of Conduit Bodies. PVC conduit shall be
> permitted to support nonmetallic conduit bodies not larger
> than the largest trade size of an entering raceway. These
> conduit bodies shall not support luminaires or other equipment
> and shall not contain devices other than splicing devices
> as permitted by 110.14(B) and 314.16(C)(2).
> 
> (I) Insulation Temperature Limitations. Conductors or
> cables rated at a temperature higher than the listed temperature
> rating of PVC conduit shall be permitted to be installed
> in PVC conduit, provided the conductors or cables are not
> operated at a temperature higher than the listed temperature
> rating of the PVC conduit.


----------



## customelectric

Damn... I've been getting away with Sched 40 for Years! Good to know and as always, I f'n love the gents on this site!


----------



## HARRY304E

customelectric said:


> Damn... I've been getting away with Sched 40 for Years! Good to know and as always, I f'n love the gents on this site!



Welcome to the forum...:thumbup::thumbup:

We have fun here if you have questions just start a thread you will get an answer.


----------



## backstay

We have to run in sch 80 up to 8 ft above ground, and 18 inches below.


----------



## zoltan

Informational Note: PVC Conduit, Type Schedule 80, is
identified for areas of physical damage.

what is the definition of "area of physical damage"?


----------



## Southeast Power

I just find the use of the word "plugs" by electricians interesting..


----------



## Elephante

zoltan said:


> Informational Note: PVC Conduit, Type Schedule 80, is
> identified for areas of physical damage.
> 
> what is the definition of "area of physical damage"?


 a place where a bike or shopping cart can crash into it..


----------



## MHElectric

Ive never been required to run sch 80 before, but I was always under the impression that out was needed when doing an outside s service like a shopping center, on exposed public places like around fountains and city parks, and then of course in any place expecting physical damage. Never had a "grade to 8 ft" rule enforced, could be a local thing as we dont see severe cold weather. Im am curius what other situations anybody else has run into where it had to be sch 80, this would be good to know so not to get caught with my pants down by an inspector.


----------



## RGH

As a side note...both HD's I have used in the past no longer carry sch 80 sticks.....everything else lb's,t's rb's ect...no sticks...wtf


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

zoltan said:


> Informational Note: PVC Conduit, Type Schedule 80, is
> identified for areas of physical damage.
> 
> what is the definition of "area of physical damage"?


 
If a weed eater is gonna hit it. (like the op's post)


----------



## MHElectric

mcclary's electrical said:


> If a weed eater is gonna hit it. (like the op's post)


Basically that means anytime it emerges from grade...that is not enforced out here, but thats not to say that im right either, just that this has not been my experience.

Where else is sch 80 needed (other than prints or spec's), that may be a everyday situation that you might run up on?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

MHElectric said:


> Basically that means anytime it emerges from grade...


 

That's exactly how they enforce it here. Anytime it emerges from grade


----------



## kbatku

"Where else is sch 80 needed (other than prints or spec's), that may be a everyday situation that you might run up on?"

Not sure if it's an NEC thing ( Might be Washington Admin Code or a PP&L thing) because this rule is so ingrained that I haven't looked it up in years...

You need Schedule 80 on unfused conductors when they enter a building (say - between the meter base and a panel in the basement).


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

kbatku said:


> You need Schedule 80 on unfused conductors when they enter a building (say - between the meter base and a panel in the basement).


Not that I know of.


----------



## jmsmith

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's exactly how they enforce it here. Anytime it emerges from grade


Does your area require schedule 80 or rigid buried under a driveway, or is that up to the AHJ?


----------



## amptech

All of the PoCos in my area require you to supply sched 80 PVC for their UG conductors to the bottom of the meterbase.


----------

